# Sticky  MLS Masterclass - Finished Models Showcases



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps, in order to consolidate the threads showing the various finished models from all the Masterclasses to date, I thought I'd provide this sticky link page so you can access the finished models from this one page.



Here are the models of the Mylargescale Masterclass series. The first class went on-line in May 2001. Here are the links:



*Masterclass 2001.*

_Build a Baldwin 8-16-D 2-6-0 (1:24 and 1:20.3 scales):_

We need to get a working link to the article back up 


Article written by Chris Walas.



*Masterclass 2002.*

_Build a Mason Bogie in 1:20.3 Scale:_

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 

*Semi-Masterclass 2004 - Cooke 2-6-0
*This was a semi-Masterclass assisting folks to build a 1:20.3 DSP&P/C&S Cooke Mogul using a Bachmann 4-6-0 drive. PDFs for some of the components were provided along with build data:

http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/5...fault.aspx


*Miniclass 2005.*

_The CP Huntington Inspired Narrow Gauge Single in 1:20.3 Scale:_

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


*Masterclass 2006.*

_The Carter Bros Coach - Monterey & Salinas Valley Combine in 1:20.3._

Need to get a new show case set up



*Masterclass 2007.*

_The Porter Bell Type C 0-6-0/2-6-0 in 1:20.3 Scale._

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave 

I never posted finish pics of the CPH before the old forum got locked. Where can we post pics for older now finished projects, the old forums are locked, should we go ahead and post here?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic

Posting here is the only option that you've got available.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I can get to the forums that you posted, but when I attempt to get to that article, I get a page that says "Articles Coming Soon"


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce - you need to go tothe old site... http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/[url]http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/[/b][/url][/b] ... and use the menu there. The articles never got moved over.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, when I click on that link, it just takes me to the current home page. 

But, I did find some old articles by going to http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/articles/ - but not that article. I guess I'll poke around some more.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce - sorry... I forgot that the original URL was redirected. I've corrected the link in my previous post. Articles are under Articles|Articles and MasterClasses are under Articles|MasterClass


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the place. Thanks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well my CPH didn’t quite turn out like everyone elses… 









Due to the R1 curves on my layout and the rather large rear overhang testing the CPH drivetrain produced transversing them, I had to cut it down and rebuild it into a smaller single driver type locomotive. 

I ended up using this picture as a guide. 









In retrospect I should have just built the CPH as it was, only cutting off the tender right behind the cab, would have been less headaches and would have looked about the same. 

Oh well, sometimes you end a project in a very different place from where you began it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.............I _like_ it!!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Attention moderators; It seems to me that David's original post in this thread should be a sticky so it doesn't get burried and lost. It is certainly an easy to access the great modeling work that comes out of the Masterclasses.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, used to be a sticky, dono why its not now. Will fix!


----------

